# Merry man camp?



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I don't know who Martin is but he has a "merry man camp" and it wasn't a bad little set up. Was a little nervous though with the name "merry man camp" and an Obama doll hanging from the tree.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm digging the doll myself!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to mention that weirdo whistling next to the tree...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dude doesnt look too merry.


----------

